# 389 or 421



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking for some conversation....my 64 is not numbers matching, it has a 76 400 block which I am not happy with (nothing wrong with it, I just don't like having a 76 block in a 64 car). And....the rear main seal has a leak so I will have to pull this motor at some point in the not too distant...

Anyway, I'm thinking since I will have it out, why not put a 389 period correct block OR (and here's the question) since it's a hot rod anyway, put a 421 Super Duty in. 

What do you guys/gals think? :confused

PS: Reminder, my top end is 100% Edelbrock RPM Performer (heads, cam, intake, carb, etc.).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Put the 389 in, then were ever you have that 421, put it on a pallet and ship it to me.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

All the blocks look the same Rick. 99.5% of the people looking under the hood won't know if it's a 389, 400, 421, etc., call it whatever you want. Then send all that money you are saving up here......I just ran out of my Camaro sale funds and either need to find a job or a benefactor....

Seriously, it's your call but I would just leave the current block in there until it needs more than just a seal replacement.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally, I would run the 400 until it wore out, and then I'd replace it with a 389-421. Good luck finding a reasonalbly priced 421. Even the "garden variety" (if there IS such a thing) 421's fetch big $$$ these days. I Love 389's, and although no longer plentiful, they "sound" right for an early GTO. Kind of like how "SS396" sounds right, but "SS402" sounds wrong.The price for a Super Duty 421 long block would probably set you back 10 to 20k alone. If you have that kind of money floating around, heck yes, put a 421SD in it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay...I give, not worth the bucks to do anything right now.

I like the sound of the 421 mainly because of the 4 bolt mains

If I find one it goes to Rukee first, and of course I'm sending Mitch a donation just cause! 

Geeteeohguy...I had no idea the 421 was fetching those kinds of bucks...check this out, starting bid $3K

eBay Motors: 1963 Pontiac 421 H.O. Engine (item 130293786316 end time Mar-24-09 17:29:19 PDT)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep an eye on that one, Rick. It's a no reserve auction and only a 1/2 days drive for you to pick it up.arty:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

On the watch list....asked him for more photos of numbers and bottom side.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> On the watch list....asked him for more photos of numbers and bottom side.


One thing to think about with a 63 block. The starter may not bolt to it. Sometime in the early/mid 60's, Pontiac switched from the starter mounting to the bellhousing to the block. If the starter mounts to the bellhousing, you may have to switch that and the starter too. Hopefully someone else that knows where the starter mounts on a 63 421 will speak up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nail on the head. That's why the starter is not included in the deal. It didn't mount to the Block until 1965. Still, good deal on the engine....about as good as it gets if it is what it appears to be!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Got some great pics and a video from the owner...seems to be a nice guy.

Guess what, "small oil leak rear main seal", ha! Must be a Pontiac. :rofl:

Anyway, here's the video, motor sounds nice although he is not sure when it was rebuilt.

I checked the codes and they line up to a 63 421 4bbl as advertised.

I'll keep an eye on it but not sure if I'm serious or not. 

YouTube - 421 Motor

PS: You guys are correct on the starter/bell housing (you knew that!)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Now you did it, I want that engine .......:willy:
I know a vid of an engine running doesn't mean it's any good but dang, that mill sounds NICE.......

Seems a rear main leak comes with the territory with a Pontiac. From what I have researched, getting the rope packed properly is key to a good seal. Don't feel bad, there are plenty of Chev engines around with seal leaks too from incorrect installation...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like someone talked him in to selling off line, auction ended early:

eBay Motors: 1963 Pontiac 421 H.O. Engine (item 130293786316 end time Mar-18-09 20:03:16 PDT)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's too bad, I know you reaally wanted it.... I noticed too that TMP had a strong interest in it. Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> That's too bad, I know you reaally wanted it.... I noticed too that TMP had a strong interest in it. Hmmmmmmm.....


I LOVE the sound of a lumpy cam.......:cool Any engine that idles like that gets my attention. There is an interesting engine local to me but I can't afford it.


----------

